# Rockwell tools



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

When I was a kid my dad had a Rockwell electric drill. Then the brand disappeared and the name revived a few years ago (according to Wikipedia). 

I'm just curious about the quality of Rockwell tools. Are they any good? Or just another name that's not really in contention with Milwaukee, DeWalt, Porter-Cable, Bosch, etc.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have and have had several Rockwell tools and they all were and are good tools. The larger stationary tools are really good tools, the small hand tools are somewhat out dated and aren't as good as some modern tools. The hand tools don't have a good ground like the newer ones do and can knock the stew out of you sometimes and some of them are not really strong or are so strong they will break your arm.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Everything I've seen from them online...? Junk..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

allpurpose said:


> Everything I've seen from them online...? Junk..


How many have you personally owned and used?

Or are you just parroting what you think you have read online?

George


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

One of the reasons I'm interested is because when I was a kid (another 'when I was a kid,') there was a mansion set back from the road and when we'd drive past my dad would always say, "That's the Rockwell homestead," and I was appropriately awed that someone famous would have lived near us.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I inherited a 10" Rockwell table saw from my FIL.

iffy fence.
crudest raise/lower & tilt mechanical design on record.
stamped metal top.
and the final killer - all the cranks & knobs were plastic; well, broken plastic.

I was going to tear it down clean&rebuild&lube everything - then came the issue of custom making all new handles & knobs - cheaper to buy a new one.....

I haven't paid any attention to their 21st Century offerings - based on history the Rockwell brand is on par with Harbor Freight.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TomCT2 said:


> I inherited a 10" Rockwell table saw from my FIL.
> 
> iffy fence.
> crudest raise/lower & tilt mechanical design on record.
> ...


Are you sure you don't have Rockwell tools mixed up with something else? Rockwell tools were the same thing as the old timey Dewalt, Delta, Porter Cable. These tools were built like a tank, nothing HF has could ever came even close to the older Rockwell tools. Check out this Rockwell Joiner, it is like the one I had and tell me it is like anything HF has:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-8-Inch-Jointer-/121984743259 :smile3:


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

confused?
possibly. it says Rockwell on the label.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TomCT2 said:


> I inherited a 10" Rockwell table saw from my FIL.
> 
> iffy fence.
> crudest raise/lower & tilt mechanical design on record.
> ...


Based on your comments I assume that you have owned a number of Rockwell tools. Which ones bedsides the saw have you owned and operated? And what were there specific problems?

George


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

George -

please buy all the Rockwell tools your heart desires.

personally, based on my experience, not going there.
all the defenders-of-faith need to stick it somewhere - when the question is raised whether or not an individual can read a label, it's time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TomCT2 said:


> George -
> 
> please buy all the Rockwell tools your heart desires.
> 
> ...


I just did a search and looked at some of the Rockwell table saws that you are talking about, you are right, that saw was the biggest piece of junk made, it was also call Homecraft at that time also and I have never seen any thing Homecraft made worth having. I stand corrected.

My mine went back to the old Rockwell tools when they were as good as it got. I had forgotten they made Homecraft tools which were total junk, IMHO.

Here is a quote of information on the Rockwell/Homecraft tools:

"The 1946 buy out of Homecraft from The Arcade Manufacturing Company was one of Rockwell's greatest contributions to the future of the company and brought Delta back into a sharp focus on the light duty tools for the hobby market. *In the long run though, their eventual dependency of the lighter duty machines though did the hobbyist woodworker more damage than good."*


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate to bash any brand of tools but everything Rockwell I've bought made in the 21st century has been bad to junk. Perhaps I just got lemons but I've suspended buying the brand.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TomCT2 said:


> George -
> 
> please buy all the Rockwell tools your heart desires.
> 
> ...


So you are not able to defend your comments? If not, why comment in the first place if you cannot answer?

George


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I hate to bash any brand of tools but everything Rockwell I've bought made in the 21st century has been bad to junk. Perhaps I just got lemons but I've suspended buying the brand.


 I'm with you.
I bought Rockwell Multi-Functional tool when it first came out. Used it a lot but the blade would vibrate loose no matter how hard I tightened the set screw.
I got a Makita 18v free when I bought a combo kit as a replacement to the Rockwell.
Rockwell changed the blade mount in new models but I'm done with the brand. Rockwell should change the name of the tool as it can't do one thing right let alone multifunction. .


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I just did a search and looked at some of the Rockwell table saws that you are talking about, you are right, that saw was the biggest piece of junk made, it was also call Homecraft at that time also and I have never seen any thing Homecraft made worth having. I stand corrected.
> 
> My mine went back to the old Rockwell tools when they were as good as it got. I had forgotten they made Homecraft tools which were total junk, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on how long you have been around this hobby, like you my instant recollection was of some pretty sought after tools.
Sadly all too often companies are bought for the brand reputation and usually go down hill from there.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

FrankC said:


> I guess it depends on how long you have been around this hobby, like you my instant recollection was of some pretty sought after tools.
> Sadly all too often companies are bought for the brand reputation and usually go down hill from there.


Frank I think that truly does apply with Rockwell. Actually it hasn't been a hobby with me but a career. :smile3:


----------

